# Falling Meteor



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Falling Meteor Caught on Videotape - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News

See the video here:

SPACE.com Video Player: Meteor Fall Caught on Camera


----------



## ANT (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I saw this last week when I was going into work ... same day same time ... I even stopped at a store to buy a drink after I saw it and was telling the clerk about it. 
Cool!


----------

